# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  „Klicken“ der Federgabel beim Ausfedern

## Abfahrtpirat

Servus Forum,
Habe bei meiner 40er Fox folgendes Problem.
Egal in welchem Einfederungszustand (leicht oder tief einfedern), gibt die Gabel ein leises „Klick“ / „knack“ geräusch von sich, in dem Moment wo sie vom Einfedern ins Ausfedern geht. 
Meiner Meinung nach kommt es aus dem rechten Gabelholm, also da wo Zug-/ Druckstufe untergbracht sind. Das Geräusch bleibt allerdings unverändert, egal wie Zug-/Druckstufe eingestellt sind. Auch im Drucklosen Zustand der Gabel hört man es.
Weiß da jemand was?
Gruß

----------

